# 1994 57 Primato from CyclArt



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

This took awhile but is basically finished. I purchased the frame and fork from Geoff @ matuzmaster.com earlier this spring. 
*Thanks to everyone here for all the assistance you have provided.*
I replaced the internals on the right Centaur lever to handle the 11 speed and still have alloy levers. The brakes are pre-skeleton Record, everything else is current Athena. 
Way over budget....


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Immediate wallpaper material. I'll put it in rotation right behind zmudshark's new Primato. Absolutely out of this world. What stem and bars are you using, if I may ask? I just showed this to my wife and she wants the same stem and bars on her Primato!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

perfection.............


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

classic, you have made Zmud proud......


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice indeed. It matches b21's and my Primato nicely!

How does the ride compare to your Corum?


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

Very well done. The white frame looks great and a nice touch keeping the Centaur alloy levers while going 11 speed.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Thanks everyone!*

Yesterday was my first ride, about 40 miles. Not yet able to really give a good comparison vs. the Corum, obviously the Corum has a carbon fork, shorter wheelbase, sloping frame and much lighter. Both ride wonderfully.

The bars are Cinelli Campione del Mondo in 44, the stem is a 1R in 120. 
I was undecided about these bars or Cinelli's Giro version.

Thanks again.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

beautiful. love the highly polished quill...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Just beautiful. You should "cross-post" in the Retro Classic forum.


----------



## INDECS (Sep 22, 2009)

Everything is right about this bike.

What kinda bartape is that? Real leather?


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Oh my . . . 
Is the new Primato still Italian made by hand?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*handlebra*



INDECS said:


> Everything is right about this bike.
> 
> What kinda bartape is that? Real leather?


It's not cheap, about $80, but it is very nice quality. You can get stitching added as well.

handlebra.com

Wraps really well, great edges that lay totally flat.

Thanks!


----------

